# MINIDREAMS going FULL SHOW ! M.C.B.A. lineup !



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok ! This week has been full of things for me over here ! And i had been working on a secert project for a few months ! Now that project is on hold i went crazy on my own shit LOL! 

every now and then BIGGS pushes me to try to do something new or will race me in time limit thing to see what we both could get done in a time limit ! 

And then I hooked up with Armando Flores and he showed me some secret projects , some he posted and a few he didnt ! :biggrin: Then Big Al post his porject ! Well hell i want to be in the full custom running also ! SO after i sent my secret project to someone else i started on this ! 

I got all this done in 3 hours ! I even posted up a clock to show ! I know BIGGS had alot going on today so in thought of him i wanted to see what i could do in 3 hours ! Here it is ! MY FRIST PERSONAL FULL CUSTOM !


MINI WAYS !


started with this at 10:44

























1 hour later 11:45

















2 hours later 12:45 

















3 hours later 1:39 










































some times its fun to set yourself a time limit , LOL! Hope you all are feeling this ! Tommrow what shoul dmy time limit be ? LOL! My focus tommrow night will be the hinging and the jams ! 

Thanks for looking ! As alwasy comments are welcomed !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

so this is the one we were talkin about huh mini :biggrin: let me know when u lay the paint!!!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*As always shits klean.....*_


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks good. I like the doors, about went that route on my 70MC. I already had the door panels cut tho  . I also like that BIGASS sunroof. I would cut it futher back to line up with the back of the rear window? 

Looks killer Minni.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 12 2006, 02:26 AM~6352609
> *Looks good.  I like the doors,  about went that route on my 70MC. I already had the door panels cut tho   .  I also like that BIGASS sunroof.  I would cut it futher back to line up with the back of the rear window?
> 
> Looks killer Minni.
> *



Cant take the roof back any more ! The sliding roof needs the space to go slide in if i cut back any more the roof would barely open !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 12 2006, 12:29 AM~6352626
> *Cant take the roof back any more ! The sliding  roof  needs the space to go slide in if i cut back any more the roof would barely open !
> *



I see. 

But its not gonna open all the way anyways. I didn't know if it was gonna be a slider or glass. I just thought it would look cool to be even with the rear.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 12 2006, 02:33 AM~6352643
> *I see.
> *


You need the spce that i didnt cut there for the roof to open up ! Like room for the motor , the slide arms ! Shit like that !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 12 2006, 02:26 AM~6352604
> *As always shits klean.....
> *


Thanks Beto ! :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: WOW THATS GONNA BE BADASS MINI :thumbsup: ILIKE WAT U DID 2 THA DOORS THEY LOOK GOOD


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks great already!! Not sure about the smaller rear window though.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

looks pretty cool, nice work in 3 hours. i set a bunch of time limits on the blazer i am working on, but everytime i get to a certain point i think of something else. good luck with it when you get on it today. keep us posted.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

I`m lovin it already :thumbsup:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Badass. I like the doors.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn, I wish I could work this fast!

Nice work so far!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Damn thats some quick work. Cant wait to see how quick you bang this one out!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

PAINT IT PAINT IT PAINT IT PAINT IT!!! :cheesy: lol


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!

LIKE THE WHEELS

FLAKE IT!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SWEET! :biggrin:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

kickin ass homie loved that old kit. classic!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

that shit came out clean david. can't wait to see the finish product. have you decided on a color yet.?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 12 2006, 06:07 AM~6353623
> *SWEET! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 12 2006, 09:29 AM~6353726
> *that shit came out clean david. can't wait to see the finish product. have you decided on a color yet.?
> *


Purples, blues , reds, and alot of flake if i can pull it off !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 12 2006, 09:38 AM~6354220
> *Purples, blues , reds, and alot of flake if i can pull it  off !
> *


SWEET


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for looking at this ! I really enjoy LIL ! The People , the bullshit , and even some of the builds LOL! 

It means alot to me when i got comments so thanks ! And I know i build faster than others but i am a BUILDER! And i think i have ADD LOL! I start to think of some of thing i just got to getto it ! The whole time i was working on my Secret project these ideas just keep popin off ! So i pulled out the Malbiu and started working the roof ,but still i couldnt stop thinking of the wild full show car ! 

I talked to Masterpeice for like 3 hours 1day , then BIGGS for like another 2hours , Man i was tring to think of something else , Then Marinate rang the phone and started talkin about the Vegas show and after that i was like FUCK ! I want to do this so bad ! LOL!

As i started to look things over i just went at it ! 

Drnitrus PM and asked how do i due what i do ! I told him frist to lay out a plan on where you want to take the build and focus on 1 thing at at a time ! I have to get the body mods done frist on this 1 so i know how the interior will need to be cut to make the doors work And then after that its to the Chassie !

I will keep you all posted and again thinks for the comments !


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

No problem for the comments. i can speak for many of us hear on lil your a amazing builder!!! keep up the great work!


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 12 2006, 11:49 AM~6354320
> *Thanks for looking at this !  I really enjoy LIL !  The People , the bullshit , and even some of the builds LOL!
> 
> It means alot to me  when i got comments  so thanks ! And I know i build  faster  than others  but i am a BUILDER!  And i think i have ADD LOL!  I start to think of some of thing i just got to getto it ! The whole time i was working on my Secret  project  these ideas just keep popin off !  So i pulled out the Malbiu  and started working the roof ,but still i couldnt stop thinking  of the wild full show car !
> ...



No prblem homie. You deserve the comments.

Is this car a replica of something? Ive never seen the doors cut in half like that on any car.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Oct 12 2006, 11:44 AM~6354717
> *No prblem homie. You deserve the comments.
> 
> Is this car a replica of something? Ive never seen the doors cut in half like that on any car.
> *


NO ! This is just somethin i thought up ans said what the hell ! I have named this 1 MINI WAYS !

This will have a lot of ideas in it that come form so Great builders and a few up and comin builders !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 12 2006, 03:15 PM~6356484
> *NO !  This is just somethin i thought up  ans said what the hell !  I have named this 1  MARINATE WAYS !
> 
> This will have a lot of ideas in it that come form so Great builders and a few up and comin  builders !
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL! As soon as you get me pics Bro you know what will happen ! LOL!


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

What did you sand the body with ? In the pics it looks like it is real ruff and would be real hard to smooth out again.

Looks good , cant wait to see it done


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I use 400 grit then follow it up with 600 ! Then i will prime it up and sand the primer with 1500 ! And wet sand with 1500 then i paint ! It only look rough cause it red plastic !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok ! I got to work tommrow so i was going to get some sleep early to night so Its 9 pm here I am going down to the Model room and i see what i can get done before Midnight ! I post up when i get done at midnight !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 12 2006, 07:10 PM~6358491
> *Ok !  I got to work tommrow  so i was going to get some sleep early  to night so Its 9 pm here  I am going down to the Model room and i see what i can  get done before Midnight  !  I post up when i get  done at midnight !
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Thats looking Kool Dave


oneyed


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I gotta go to bed early tonight too, probably about 8am. :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Oct 12 2006, 09:49 PM~6358680
> *I gotta go to bed early tonight too, probably about 8am.  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL! at Pokey ! I be up at 8 with my little boy LOL!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

What u get finished on it mini ur a half an hour late!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok Heres a little 3 hr update ! 
Well i started back on the body work part ! Filling in the plastic i added to the rear window ,and filling in the lower door line and then removed the lower body chrome molding !

Then it was off to hinge everything ! Well heres what it looks like at 12am 


















cant tell much can you ! How about this ! 










































then i had to cut the interior bucket so the doors would close ! 










well after this i am going to the jams and then off to the front and rear ends ! 


Do you guys think i should go with the custom 1s like on the box or should i find the Factory grill and rear and use those !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 13 2006, 12:31 AM~6359831
> *What u get finished on it mini ur a half an hour late!!! :biggrin:
> *


DANG SON! I had to up load the pics ! LOL!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 12 2006, 10:36 PM~6359871
> *DANG SON!  I had to up load the pics ! LOL!
> *



lol :biggrin: i told ya im keepin an eye on this!!!


:0 a step closer to paint!! :cheesy: lookin good homie!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD MINI :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

nice


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 13 2006, 12:38 AM~6359888
> *lol :biggrin: i told ya im keepin an eye on this!!!
> :0 a step closer to paint!! :cheesy: lookin good homie!!
> *


Not yet ! I still got some areas that need work ! I need to get the truck cleaned up !











and i get all the jams done and worked out before i put primer on it !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 13 2006, 12:34 AM~6359856
> *
> 
> Do you guys think i should go with the custom 1s  like on the box  or should i  find the Factory  grill and rear  and use those !
> *


I'd go custom since you've already gone this far. Just my two cents though :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Kinda dont like the look ! LOL! But i went and looked for some stuff to day and seen a thing or 2 i might pick for the front grille area !


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

the custom parts are OK if you lose the front dam


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok i did a few quick things ! 


























then i chromed the center taillight!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 13 2006, 12:10 AM~6360311
> *Ok i did a few quick  things !
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like a charger or challenger or something like that. 

Looks good man!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

amazing work in 3 hours :0 
i am always impressed with your builds 

i cant wait to see the multicolor paint :biggrin: 
old school :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn nice work Mini!

I'd go with the stock bumpers! I never really cared for the custom front treatment in that kit. but, I guess if there's any builders out there that would make those custom bits work, you would be one of them!


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 12 2006, 05:15 PM~6356484
> *NO !  This is just somethin i thought up  ans said what the hell !  I have named this 1  MINI WAYS !
> 
> This will have a lot of ideas in it that come form so Great builders and a few up and comin  builders !
> *



Thats tight Homie. Keep It Up! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Looking REAL good. On that front grill, can you try to make the mesh follow the shape of the front bumper. Something like those phantom grills. Right now it seems flat againt the back of the grill frame.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm not feeling the grille. How about going old school with some square headlights behind some twisted bars?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

something like this


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

what would be nice is a phantom grill kinda like the one armando has for that american woman 67 replica he is doing


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 13 2006, 11:29 AM~6361780
> *what would be nice is a phantom grill kinda like the one armando has for that american woman 67 replica he is doing
> *


I talked to him about what he used and i went and couldnt find it !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 13 2006, 09:35 AM~6361826
> *I talked to him about what he used and i went and  couldnt find it !
> *



oh that sucks


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I bid 6 sets of Pegasus #1109, I hate to do body work, but I love to paint....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 13 2006, 12:21 PM~6362158
> *I bid 6 sets of Pegasus #1109, I hate to do body work, but I love to paint....
> *


WHat are you bidding on Brother LOL! You in the wrong post LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok I switch to part stock part custom ! What sucks is that i drilled out the left side head light and added a plastic lens and then foil behind it and cant really tell ! THAT SUCKS !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

I think this is the best grill so far. Finish up the headlights :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 13 2006, 01:42 PM~6362539
> *I think this is the best grill so far.  Finish up the headlights :biggrin:
> *


Thanks ! I got to find a light set up that will look right !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I GOT THE FIBER OPTIC KIT IF YOU WAN'T IT.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 13 2006, 01:56 PM~6362639
> *I GOT THE FIBER OPTIC KIT IF YOU WAN'T IT.
> *


I got it allready Thanks BIGGS ! I think i am going to go look a UVP lamps for trains On tuesday ! I got to work til tuesday ! So i wont be able to get over there til then !


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

I definately like that grill better than the other.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DANG ! I need to get back on this one ! Here is the way it sets just give you all an update ! 










I need to get the jam work done and then after that its all down hill! LOL! I hope it can be done by the Time The Next NNL is going on ! I was going to ship it to BIGGS so he can show it with the other M.C.B.A. members cars !


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Lookin good cant wait to see it when it's done. :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

NICE PROGRESS


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

what show r yall going 2


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn Mini that thing is so badass!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

I am a big fan of the 1970 and i have to say i really like what you are doing to this model great job!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Here is an up date on this ! All the Jams are done and in the frist stage of primer ! Front lights done and custom rear bumper !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 lookin good bro!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 19 2006, 09:14 PM~6405127
> *:0  :0  :0 lookin good bro!
> *


 :cheesy: x2 bro gonna be bad ass


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

this thing is badd ass. can't wait to see some color on it.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 19 2006, 09:02 PM~6405023
> *Here  is an up date  on this  !  All the Jams are done  and in the frist  stage of primer !  Front lights  done and custom  rear  bumper !
> 
> 
> ...



hey bro that tape in the top left corner is that what u use to do patterns???? 

i seen it at a hobby shop but wasnt sure if it would work good :dunno: does it bend good???


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 19 2006, 09:35 PM~6405285
> *this thing is badd ass.  can't wait to see some color on it.
> *



:0 Just Wait This Paint Job Is GOnna Be Sick And I Should KNow  

Mini Have U Tryed Doing Water Drops???


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HEY MINI ARE YOU USING CAN PRIMER OR MIXED PRIMER AND AIRBRUSHED?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 nice


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 19 2006, 11:36 PM~6405300
> *hey bro that tape in the top left corner is that what u use to do patterns????
> 
> i seen it at a hobby shop but wasnt sure if it would work good :dunno: does it bend good???
> *


It works good And it does bend easy ! BUT ! It stick as hell and leaves the glue on the car so before I clear i wipe the body down with Lighter fliud !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 20 2006, 12:02 AM~6406117
> *It works  good  And it  does bend  easy ! BUT !  It stick as hell and leaves the glue on the car  so before I clear i wipe the  body down with  Lighter fliud !
> *


cool ima go buy some and give it a try on my bomb truck when the build off starts! how much longer til paint on this ride?? lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 19 2006, 11:38 PM~6405317
> *:0 Just Wait This Paint Job Is GOnna Be Sick And I Should KNow
> 
> Mini Have U Tryed Doing Water Drops???
> *


YES ! Lay down your base color ! then Spary water on the car then add a few more coats of paint! Then After the Paint sets up Just wipe off And it leaveas the little cricles of the water ! I use a spary bottle from the dollar store !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 20 2006, 01:02 AM~6405944
> *HEY MINI ARE YOU USING CAN PRIMER OR MIXED PRIMER AND AIRBRUSHED?
> *


Its from the can ! Its the best i found so far ! So i stick with it ! LOL! I got some 2K primer but its way to thick LOL!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 20 2006, 12:04 AM~6406122
> *YES !  Lay  down your  base color !  then  Spary  water  on the  car  then add a few more  coats  of paint!  Then  After the  Paint sets  up  Just  wipe off  And it leaveas the  little  cricles  of the water !  I  use a  spary bottle from the dollar store !
> *



oh damn it sounds easy lol ima have to try that!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 20 2006, 02:04 AM~6406121
> *cool ima go buy some and give it a try on my bomb truck when the build off starts! how much longer til paint on this ride?? lol
> *


Felix ! Its only in frist primer ! I need to resand it and fix a few items then reprime and then sand and another prime and then wet sand ! So maybe 2 or 3 weeks on this 1 !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 20 2006, 12:08 AM~6406133
> *Felix !  Its only  in frist  primer  !  I need to  resand it and  fix a few  items then  reprime  and then sand and another prime  and then wet sand !  So maybe 2 or 3 weeks  on this  1 !
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok ! Why i let the primer set up on this a day or 2 I started on the interior ! It will be my frist full Radical ! LOL! Ok i guess a little more then the others that i have Built LOL! 

This is just the console ! I will make a pattern for the door and it will have a custom dash ! 


























I am thinking of doing this in the truck to hide the batteries ? You think it would look good or over kill ?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I love it, I'd do it in the trunk also, that'd be sweet.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 20 2006, 12:18 AM~6406159
> *I love it, I'd do it in the trunk also, that'd be sweet.
> *


x2 thats sick bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 20 2006, 12:18 AM~6406159
> *I love it, I'd do it in the trunk also, that'd be sweet.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks stunning! :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 :cheesy: 
Damn gettin down on this!!
I would continue that into the trunk too


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Damn Thats bad ass homie. Coming alot very nicley. Definately go that way in the trunk.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

sweet ass console mini!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

that console made from one think piece of plastic?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I can't wait to see this one done, looks killer so far!


----------



## Blingy76 (May 19, 2006)

man that shit is crazy. nice job on the console.looks like its coming along pretty good


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

dayum thats crazy


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

that console is badass. 

Is the interior easy to come out?


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 20 2006, 07:11 AM~6406144
> *Ok  !  Why i  let the  primer set up on this  a day  or 2  I started on the interior !  It  will be my  frist  full Radical ! LOL! Ok  i guess a little more then the others that i have  Built  LOL!
> 
> This is just the console !  I will make a pattern  for the  door and it will have a custom dash !
> ...


leave the back seat out..and run that console under the rear deck into the trunk..have subs on both sides where the back seat once was??
just an idea that came to mind when i seen that console  
looks real good so far homie


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*Looks awesome Mini, Great work, as always.....*_


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 20 2006, 08:20 PM~6411425
> *Looks awesome Mini, Great work, as always.....
> *


X100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:  
damn thats crazy looking mini 
i cant wait to see how this one comes out


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

WHERE U AT ON THIS ONE MINI!!! I HAVNT SEEN ANY PROGRESS YOUR LAGGIN IT BRO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 25 2006, 03:36 AM~6439175
> *WHERE U AT ON THIS ONE MINI!!! I HAVNT SEEN ANY PROGRESS YOUR LAGGIN IT BRO!!! :biggrin:
> *


Working on customer stuff right now ! I building a set up for TWINN and 2 set ups for DrNirtus ! It took 4 hours to build 4 pumps , dumps and the oil flow lines LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 25 2006, 02:18 AM~6439210
> *Working  on  customer  stuff  right  now !  I  building a  set up  for TWINN and  2 set ups  for DrNirtus !  It  took  4 hours to build  4  pumps , dumps  and the  oil flow  lines LOL!  :biggrin:
> *



Oh thats cool!! once your all finished up with customer stuff u gotta bust this one out or even atleast the paint job LOL!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Give me your advice ! 


Do a cudtom battery covers to match the dash and console or run uncovered batteries


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 25 2006, 02:25 AM~6439217
> *Give  me  your  advice !
> Do a  cudtom  battery  covers  to match the  dash and console  or    run  uncovered  batteries
> *



personally this is what i would do to the trunk 

since you going so crazy with it i would remove the back seat and run the console straight down the center from the interior to the trunk and and find some crazy way to mount the pumps on that console! then yes i would make a battery cover to match the console and make the whole trunk floor and exsisting backseat floor with those little mirrors!

now to me that is hella custom lol

but if u dont like how that sounds then yes cover up the batteries with a matching cover

and if u dont understand my idea LMK and i'll draw it out for u


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

see here is a rough draft of what was in my head


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

as u see the big block in the center is the console and the 2 bars connected to the console is what is holding the pumps and the two blocks on the sides are the covered up batteries and the little squares underneath it all is mirrors  LMK what u think


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 25 2006, 04:47 AM~6439238
> *see here is a rough draft of what was in my head
> 
> 
> ...


You couldnt have explained it any better right there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

I like the console idea going into the trumk.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

yeah thats cool man! nice idea!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok heres a little up date Cause Felix wants to see where am on this ! 

The dash is started and the door panels 


























Got a lot of clean up to do and then off to the seats !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

DAMN!!!!! HOW DID U MAKE THAT DASH????


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup: 
Keep it comin


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

i finished up Twinns pumps tonight and started to work on the 70 some more ! 

Here i got the start of 1 of the battery box covers and then 1 of the seats started and then the dash ready for finial sand and added right hand streeing 


























Heres the seat 



























Still a whole lot to fab and work out on this but I am in no rush on this !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

That is looking bad ass.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good Mini :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok heres an update ! I wanted to finish the truck fab work before i started on the Truck Build off so here is what i got done !


























































I wont be on this till i get my trucks built! thanks for lookin


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Thats looking bad ass homie.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Nov 1 2006, 08:51 AM~6483761
> *Thats looking bad ass homie.
> *



x2


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 1 2006, 08:01 AM~6483792
> *x2
> *


X-3 :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

DAMN! :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Dame Dave 

Looking good


oneyed


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Damn thats a lot of detail and time you have into the interior, and trunk---props for that and good work. shoot me an email mini about the car we were discussing via PM.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

TTT any progress?????? 













:biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i know i am way late on this but this is badass!!! i need to see more!!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I tried to buy this one off of mini----alotta time put into this car and amazing work----hopefully he gets back on it soon


----------



## Kreator (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey Mini,

that impala looks tight


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well I Got in the middle of some other builds and a few other things so i put this off til after the truck Build That way i can focus just on it ! The other stuff i started is just to sty busy til i can paint my Truck LOL! I will return to this after the frist of the year ! 


Hey Mitch ! You want this the way it sets ! 200.00 And it yours ! I have 5 more i start over ! LOL!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey mini---trust me bro, if I wouldnt have sank over a grand in the past month on models, I would overnight you a money order its well worth that. Between the 23 kits that I bought, the 2 hoppers by jevries, all the tools, and not to mention the money order im sending you monday for the rover-----my girlfriend is about to put her foot in my ass lol. Id probably have to get that orange monte too lol  

pm sent


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Looking good Mini.......


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

lookin good but dont really like the right side drive(jus my opinion)


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

mini you have 5 more of these kits, or 5 different projects??


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 1 2006, 04:07 AM~6483571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of ur dildos are leanin, u need to straighten it up  lol


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

hahahhahahahhaha i was looking for a bit-----derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 2 2006, 04:57 PM~6681740
> *hahahhahahahhaha i was looking for a bit-----derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> *


 :0 u were seriously lookin for a dildo, lol


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

or something that resemled one, utnil i saw em-----hey, its been a long day


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 2 2006, 05:02 PM~6681760
> *or something that resemled one, utnil i saw em-----hey, its been a long day
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

they look more like adex dump valves to me?

hey mini, those are some nice pumps and dumps! kinda look like mine! lol.
puttin some work into this one man, looks awesome!


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

were u serious about 200 dollars?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by punkmasterplex1_@Dec 2 2006, 10:19 PM~6683087
> *they look more like adex dump valves to me?
> 
> hey mini, those are some nice pumps and dumps! kinda look like mine! lol.
> ...


 :uh: i know, its a joke, lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

i was bored ok :biggrin:


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

dude, wheres all the pics?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maxxteezy_@Nov 14 2007, 10:52 AM~9225199
> *dude, wheres all the pics?
> *


yea weas the gotdamn pics i cant see shit


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

yeah dave where's the pics?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

YO DAVE ALL WE SEE IS RED XS BRO....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 14 2007, 12:24 PM~9226352
> *YO DAVE ALL WE SEE IS RED XS BRO....
> *


 :0 
mini is a big ass red X :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

A few months back Photobucket screwed up my account and the pics got deleted ! I sold the car to a dude on here i thoughth would it but HE HASN'T DONE SHIT TO IT ! DUDE'S A FLAKE ! 

I should have kept it but was broke and need some extra cash to other things i needed! 

Sorry guys !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 14 2007, 12:36 PM~9226452
> *A few  months  back  Photobucket    screwed  up  my  account  and the  pics  got  deleted !  I  sold  the  car  to  a  dude  on here  i  thoughth  would  it  but    HE  HASN'T  DONE  SHIT  TO  IT  !    DUDE'S A FLAKE !
> 
> I  should  have  kept  it    but  was  broke  and  need  some  extra  cash  to  other  things  i  needed!
> ...


which car was it?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 14 2007, 02:36 PM~9226452
> *A few  months  back  Photobucket    screwed  up  my  account  and the  pics  got  deleted !  I  sold  the  car  to  a  dude  on here  i  thoughth  would  it  but    HE  HASN'T  DONE  SHIT  TO  IT  !    DUDE'S A FLAKE !
> 
> I  should  have  kept  it    but  was  broke  and  need  some  extra  cash  to  other  things  i  needed!
> ...


who'd u sell it to.. with the way its worded it sounds like hearsedriver :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i remember that car,damn,hate to see it unfinished..

you buildem knockdown killer anyways david.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 14 2007, 12:51 PM~9226537
> *who'd u sell it to.. with the way its worded it sounds like hearsedriver  :0
> *



5th !  </span>


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 14 2007, 02:53 PM~9226554
> *5th !  </span>
> *


 :0 1, 2, 3, 4, 5*th* :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey mini those are some bad ass cars homie i like the one in the first page :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 14 2007, 11:36 AM~9226452
> *A few  months  back  Photobucket    screwed  up  my  account  and the  pics  got  deleted !  I  sold  the  car  to  a  dude  on here  i  thoughth  would  it  but    HE  HASN'T  DONE  SHIT  TO  IT  !    DUDE'S A FLAKE !
> 
> I  should  have  kept  it    but  was  broke  and  need  some  extra  cash  to  other  things  i  needed!
> ...


thats what you think , i dont have a camera , but , thats what i needed the flocking for...... the whole belley is shaved and molded, dough is sending me the pumps and dumps, and theres a few more tricks up my sleeve..... flake my ass.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

and it is allready painted , old school burgandy pearl on some 1113's with the new bullet knockoffs from pegasus. if you wernt such a prick , you would come over sometimes and see what up in my lab...... instead of talking shit........ but we all know who the real flake is ......


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmn

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

*HATER SAY WHAT??????* :0 :0 :0 


I BOUGHT A CAMERA JUST FOR THESE PICS, THANKS FOR THE MOTIVATION... HATER!  :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin pretty good flake.. looks like its been painted awhile.. has some dust on it. are the seats done or you still doing more to them.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

WAITING ON BURGANDY FLOCKING AND FOIL TO GET HERE...... AND ONE MORE DUMP....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

so now u got a cam and arnt gonna sound like monte.. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

dude i had to, i aint no damn flake , i build my ass off, i just dont make many pics. and the crazy bitches took the last 2 cameras i bought , never again.....


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

daaaaammmmnnnn !!!!!!!!
nice ride :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
whats with the hatin ?? :dunno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

inside thing..... he has made ''fuck hearse driver'' signs before.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I WANT TO KNOW WHAT HAPPEN TO THE KODAK DC 2300 I HOOKED YOU UP WITH ! IT WAS LOADED , 2 SETS OF BATTERIES WITH CHARGER , USB CABLE , MEMORY CARD AND A MAGNIFING GLASS!

AND I AN'T NO HATER FAT ASS ! IF IT WEREN'T FOR ME ASS LICK ALL YOU WOULD HAVE IS SOME _<span style='color:blue'>NOW POST UP YOUR LITTLE SIGN BOBBY ![/b]_


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

listen prick , its not even done. can you read? im still waiting on foil and flocking. im using foil to maskoff my flake paterns for the roof, . for the record i have the kodak camera here. but i dont have the magifying glass anywhere, so it was of no use to me at the moment. you wanna see a pic just to show you that im not a unappericative asshole? you always got something assholish to say , never a kind word towards my builds. so what if i cant build like you . AT LEAST I AM BUILDING SOMETHING. aint that whats its all about? as far as having no skill , or taste , fuck you , different strokes for different folks , yet again at least i am trying , not letting it collect dust in a fucking box somewhere.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 16 2007, 09:04 PM~9245265
> *listen prick , its not even done. can you read? im still waiting on foil and flocking. im using foil to maskoff my flake paterns for the roof, . for the record i have the kodak camera here. but i dont have the magifying glass anywhere, so it was of no use to me at the moment. you wanna see a pic just to show you that im not a unappericative asshole? you always got something assholish to say , never a kind word towards my builds. so what if i cant build like you . AT LEAST I AM BUILDING SOMETHING.  aint that whats its all about?  as far as having no skill , or taste , fuck you , different strokes for different folks , yet again at least i am trying , not letting it collect dust in a fucking box somewhere.
> *


WITH EYE SIGHT YOU USE 4 HANDS ! LOL ! :biggrin: 



FOOL A MAGAGLASS IS 2.00 AT A DOLLAR STORE ! :twak: IF YOU NOT GOING TO USE IT SEND BACK AND I HOOK UP 1 OF THESE OTHER FOOLS THAT BE USING THEIR PICTURE PHONE ! LET SOME ONE GET SOME USE OUT OF IT ! 


YOUR THE CRY BABY THAT SAID SINCE WE BASHED YOUR LE CAB DASH YOU WEREN'T GOING TO POST PICS ANYMORE !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

you want the camera? you are more than welcome to it. i have never been a greedy dick! come on over and get it, along with the damn cadllac that you keep holding over me.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

BITCH ! I DELIVERIED THE LAST LOAD ! MEMBER YOU MEMBER ? I EVEN BROUGHT YOU THAT DAMN LAND ROVER FOR FREE ! _*MAN YOUR ALWAYS TRING TO ROB SOMEONE ! *_


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

look asshole , didnt your mom teach you if you couldnt say anything nice , dont say shit? im done , have fun thank you , please come again!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 16 2007, 09:19 PM~9245370
> *look asshole , didnt your mom teach you if you couldnt say anything nice , dont say shit?  im done , have fun thank you , please come again!
> *



WHAT ? YOUR MAD AT ME ! I AN'T EVEN DONE NOTHING YET ! 









































































WAIT ! YOU DID GET UP SOME PROGRESS PIC'S ATLEAST ! SO I GUESS MY HEAT ON YOU GOT YOU MOVIN TOWARDS BUILDING AND NOT WINEING ABOUT WHAT PEOPLE SAY !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

the others dont matter....... words are words bro.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 16 2007, 05:09 PM~9245293
> *WITH EYE  SIGHT    YOU  USE  4  HANDS  !  LOL ! :biggrin:
> FOOL  A  MAGAGLASS  IS  2.00  AT  A  DOLLAR  STORE  !  :twak: IF YOU  NOT  GOING  TO  USE  IT  SEND  BACK  AND  I  HOOK  UP  1  OF  THESE  OTHER  FOOLS  THAT  BE  USING  THEIR  PICTURE  PHONE !  LET  SOME  ONE  GET  SOME  USE  OUT  OF IT !
> YOUR  THE  CRY  BABY THAT  SAID  SINCE  WE  BASHED  YOUR  LE  CAB  DASH  YOU  WEREN'T GOING  TO  POST  PICS  ANYMORE !
> *



 sorry.......














































but u should think before u fukkin post pics asshole.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 16 2007, 09:25 PM~9245408
> *the others dont matter....... words are words bro.....
> *


you know you got upset when you were bustin on you and your color bar ! THIS IS THE INTERNETS ! TAKE A JOKE SOUR PUSS !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 16 2007, 10:55 PM~9245238
> *I  WANT  TO  KNOW  WHAT    HAPPEN  TO  THE  KODAK  DC 2300  I  HOOKED YOU  UP  WITH  !  IT  WAS  LOADED  ,  2 SETS  OF  BATTERIES  WITH  CHARGER , USB  CABLE , MEMORY CARD  AND  A  MAGNIFING  GLASS!
> 
> 
> *


that just made the package deal a hell of alot better :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Whats wrong with picture phone?? its all i got! lmao!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Whats wrong with picture phone?? its all i got! lmao!


----------

